# IUI - what if clinic shuts on a sunday?



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi - really hope someone can help me with this one!

Currently on IUI#3.

My clinic shuts on a Sunday, and can't do blood tests on a Saturday or Sunday.  That means they either do the IUI on the Saturday or the Monday.  I think I'm ovulating this month either Saturday or Sunday so if the IUI is done on the Monday I think that will just be too late.  I'm getting really stressed about this - does everyone else's clinic open on a Sunday and/or take blood tests on a Saturday?

thanks very much


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi,
I'm on IUI #4 and the clinic I'm at doesn't open at all at weekends. I've had 2 IUI's where I have been scanned on the Friday to then be basted on Monday. However I'm on medicated IUI and so time the trigger injection for ovulation, are you on natural iui?
Good luck,
Warbabe


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

An insem is fine done within 24-36 hours of ovulation. My first one was done within about 24 hours of HCG jab but the 2nd one was done less than 24 hours after hcg jab . Sperm can hang around for a while & an egg is viable for several days after ovulation so it's there when the spermies are


----------

